# PC lenta pero mas que nada la pantalla se mueve



## fernandob (Ene 8, 2012)

hola gente les cuento una cosa:

tengo hace rato el windows XP que me hace cosas raras.
lo que mas me molesta es que la pantalla me torea.
cuando quiero hacer click con el mouse en algo se mueve la pantalla (sube y baja un poquito ) como burlandose , un fastidio.
luego para .
pero lo hace a veces.
ahora a veces debo clikear 2 veces por que no me lo toma .
ademas de estar lenta.

puede ser esto algun virus ??
o mas me da la imprsion algo de don bill gates por que mi win no es original y no le hago caso a lso carteles que aparecen.

quisiera saber si es algo comun , conocido .

tengo y puedo hacer back ap para formatear, pero trato de evitarlo, por que si formateo no solo tengo que luego volver a poner mi info (que no es problema ) pero si los programas de uso , los drivers, que siempre me faltan, ademas de el outlook , ese si me mata, nunca se como hacerle back ap, y cada vez que formateo pierdo bandeja de entrada y salida ....


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 8, 2012)

Yo tambien tengo el XP todavia porque me parece la mejor versión de windows hasta ahora...pero seguramente si no lo actualizas cada vez que te pide, si no lo dejas que se vaya emparchando puede tener errores

Además debe ser el estado de la placa madre...debe haber (como en la mía) varios capacitores bien hinchaditos...lo cual hace un despelote general..incluso que procese más lento.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 8, 2012)

Cada tanto le tengo que abrir para limpiar el fan de el micro que se tapa de pelusa, asi que la proxima que la abra le miro los capacitores.

que raro que se inchen, si tengo poca tension .... son tan ratas al hacer la mother que le ponen C. de tension "justita" ??? 

y me surge otra duda:
si quiero cambiar C. de la mother.........puedo ??? 
yo sabes que sueldo, pero en placas comunes, siempr escuche que las placas de mother son "multicapa" , casi una ciudad con entrepisos.........y imagino que quizas haya soldaduras internas o no se que .........dessueldo algo, vuelvo a soldar de las caras visibles........ y la cago , por mas que sea un C.

es paranoia mia ??? .


PD: a veces entro en una PC con win moderno ....al word........no lo entiendo (ni quiero) .. un fastidio , es odioso este bill, no deja vivir en paz con lo que uno tiene y esta comodo ..


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 9, 2012)

Ese es el tema...son varias capas y puede ser que el capacitor este soldado en más de una...ese es el tema...

Yo cambie de un monitor LCD y una vez cambié de una placa madre...yo creo que si las patitas se ven del lado de abajo, los podes cambiar...


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 9, 2012)

Hola.

¿Cómo es tu computadora, qué modelo?
Haz desfragentado el disco duro. Es simple. Haz vaciado la papelera de reciclaje.
¿Tienes anti virus?
Tal vez necesites desfragmentar o eliminar registros de programas borrados.
Eso algunas veces ayuda a que la deje de estar lenta.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 9, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> Cada tanto le tengo que abrir para limpiar el fan de el micro que se tapa de pelusa, asi que la proxima que la abra le miro los capacitores.
> 
> que raro que se inchen, si tengo poca tension .... son tan ratas al hacer la mother que le ponen C. de tension "justita" ???
> 
> ...



Los condensadores se terminan hinchando por la alta frecuencia que tienen que "Alisar" Si son de mala calidad (Alta ESR)... Puffff.
Se pueden cambiar los condensadores, te daré un consejo que escuche por estos lares, en lugar de de-soldarlo... Arrancarlo de tal manera que puedas soldar los nuevos sobre los pines doloridos de los viejos C´s.
Y si, las Motheboard usan PCB´s de varias capas.

Sobre Papá Gates... Tarde o temprano, uno se tienen que actualizar, sugiero que sea rápido... Así se sufre menos después. La tecnología de HW y SW tiende hacia delante, no hacia atrás. Es lo que le digo a los clientes 

Saludos!


----------



## djwash (Ene 9, 2012)

Los capacitores de las mother pueden estar conectados a varias capas, pero lo que es bueno es que donde estan soldados es como un Through Hole o algo asi como un canuto de metal que atraviesa el PCB, en este momento no recuerdo si se llaman asi, la mayoria de los componentes que atraviesan la placa estan montados asi.

He cambiado muchos capacitores inflados, por unos nuevos o reciclados, personalmente veo una chanchada romper el capacitor y soldar sobre los pines que quedaron.

Es facil cambiarlos, necesitas un soldador de gran potencia, de esos que la punta es como el dedo indice, necesitas calentar hacia ambos lados de la placa rapidamente para reducir el tiempo de exposicion al calor, formas unna bolita grande de estaño que caliente ambas patas a la vez y asi sacas el capacitor, tenes que tener cuidado de no hacer mucha fuerza al tirar del cap porque lo podes dañar, deberia caer solo al estar boca abajo.

Si les interesa subo un video cambiando un capacitor de una mother del monton que ya no sirven pero doy fe que el metodo funciona.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 9, 2012)

Yo escuché ese consejo por acá. Personalmente nunca lo he hecho. Pero para quien no tiene un soldador de la potencia adecuada, nunca va a poder sacar íntegramente un condensador. Así que de última, vale.

Saludos!


----------



## djwash (Ene 9, 2012)

Tenes razon Taca, si no tenes un soldador grande es imposible.



Cuando vuelva hago y subo un video que muestra como cambiar un capacitor de mother, nos vemos...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 9, 2012)

Yo siempre uso soldadores de 100W....nunca menos


----------



## fas0 (Ene 9, 2012)

me parece que se está desvirtuando esto, en ningun momento dijo que tenia capacitores hinchados... eso lo dijo draco.

volviendo, 1ro que nada habria que ver el estado del sistema... hay que determinar si tiene virus/spywares, luego una buena desfragmentacion. igual cada tanto es recomendable reinstalar windows, yo lo hago una vez cada 6 meses o al año. porque por mas que se defragmente.. windows se pone ¨chancho¨.

obviamente habria mirar adentro del hard, si están limpios fan... un cambio de grasa siliconada no vendria mal. en fin... *limpieza de hard y soft en general*.

*dejen el soldador quieto!*


----------



## fernandob (Ene 9, 2012)

hola, y eso de reinstalar win , es facil ?? 

yo tengo el disco particionado, la cosas (datos ) estan en una parte y en otra esta el win.

no me afecta a por ejemplo el outlook ?? o a lso drivers ??? o eso esta dentro de windows ?? 

yo con la compu soy un pescado


----------



## fas0 (Ene 9, 2012)

1ro hacele una limpieza, luego un antivirus... pasalo completo, el que tarda. lo de formatear siempre deja como ultimo recurso. Es facil formatear, pero mejor sería que lo haga un amigo mas entendido en el tema... obviamente se pierde todo, por ende... siempre tenés que guardar todo en un dvd (contactos, archivos importantes, etc)


----------



## Rigeliano (Ene 9, 2012)

Yo para evitar esos problemas siempre me creo una imagen con todos los programas instalados, pero en tu caso no creo que pase nada con tus drivers cuando reinstalas solo pones en orden todo dentro del sistema operativo pero aun así esperemos a alguien experto que te diga si no pasa nada.


----------



## djwash (Ene 9, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> hola, y eso de reinstalar win , es facil ??
> 
> yo tengo el disco particionado, la cosas (datos ) estan en una parte y en otra esta el win.
> 
> ...



Podrias pasar especificaciones del equipo?

Antes que agarre el soldador...


----------



## fernandob (Ene 9, 2012)

pantalla arriba, enfrente mio

teclado negro

el cosito ese que parece un escarabajo con cable .

abajo la CPU con una luz roja titilando
dice sony pero creo que es solo el cenicero ese que se abre cuando apreto un boton (no sirve ya que tiene un agujero en el fondo ) . 

a un costado el modem con muchas lucesitas verdes que parpadean cada vez que lo pateo sin querer.

2 parlantes que andan a los golpes.

y eso es todo 

ah.back ap hago con el pen drive.


.
.

.
.

PD: ¿ te comente que yo de compus soy un pescado ????


----------



## djwash (Ene 9, 2012)

Jaja, deja de patear el modem...

Primero, si funciona la pc haces click en inicio y click derecho en propiedades, de ahi anotas que micro tiene.

Luego abris el gabinete y anotas el modelo de la placa madre, si tiene muchas letras blancas que es lo mas comun, subis una foto en lo posible con buena calidad...

Cualquier cosa preguntas, es como para tener una idea de que podes hacer, lo mas facil es formatear, es simple, lo de Outlook o como sea, no hay problema porque lo volves a configurar despues de formatear, pero Outlook no viene con Win, viene con office... No es dificil, pero necesitas ciertos CD´s, y los driver si instalas W7 suelen venir todos los drivers, si instalas Xp no te vienen algunos drivers, video, audio, pero los bajas de la pagina del fabricante de la mother...


----------



## SERGIOD (Ene 9, 2012)

con eso de actualizar el win puedes hacerlo normalmente pero como tu mencionas solo afecta la parte primaria del disco y esta es la C: normalmente y si todos tus archivos, datos, imagenes y demas estan en otra unidad ya sea una unidad lógica como la D:  no hay problema; pero talves algunos drivers seran eliminados por lo que tendrás que reinstalarlos



ahora si no deseas desarmar la cpu para saber que mainboard tienes puedes usar el everest, o el antiguo que es el aida; y hay mas ahora no me acuerdo su nombre; son programas que lo instalas y te dan las características tanto físicas como no físicas de la cpu

ahora te dateo que para que no tengas problemas con los archivos temporales puedes usar el cclener


----------



## capitanp (Ene 9, 2012)

Bajate este programita y pone las pantallas


----------



## fernandob (Ene 10, 2012)

les agradezco mucho sus aportes, voy a esperar que venga mi mujer dentro de una semana y la siento a ella a ver como hacer estas cosas, yo solo uso y desarmo para limpiar el cooler.


----------



## diegoja (Ene 10, 2012)

hola gente, les comento mi experiencia, a los q tienen dudas con los capacitores hinchados para cambiarlos. Les cuento un poco el problema q tenia en la pc; un buen dia de rompe y raja al qerer encender la pc o bien no encendia o arrancaba y no pasaba el chequeo de la BIOS; le busque las mil formas (aclaro q en este punto ni idea q los capas podian hacer esto) probar el disco, las placas RAM, la fuente, la video... y nada
hoy dia me anime, total perdido por perdido la pc no andaba; compre los 5 capacitores q estaban hinchados en la parte de arriba, con valor de 3300uF@6.3V 105ºC; para desoldar los capas les recomiendo q se consigan un soldador de buena potencia, yo use el mio de 40W y me dio trabajo ya q la propia placa (a mi observacion) actuaba como disipador y no llegaba a ponerse liquido el estaño si se ponia blando.
Una vez soldados los nuevos capacitores, probe la placa y el resultado fue muy gratificante, la motherboard anda mejor q antes jajajaja.
Saludos. Diego.


----------



## SERGIOD (Ene 10, 2012)

diegoja dijo:


> hola gente, les comento mi experiencia, a los q tienen dudas con los capacitores hinchados para cambiarlos. Les cuento un poco el problema q tenia en la pc; un buen dia de rompe y raja al qerer encender la pc o bien no encendia o arrancaba y no pasaba el chequeo de la BIOS; le busque las mil formas (aclaro q en este punto ni idea q los capas podian hacer esto) probar el disco, las placas RAM, la fuente, la video... y nada
> hoy dia me anime, total perdido por perdido la pc no andaba; compre los 5 capacitores q estaban hinchados en la parte de arriba, con valor de 3300uF@6.3V 105ºC; para desoldar los capas les recomiendo q se consigan un soldador de buena potencia, yo use el mio de 40W y me dio trabajo ya q la propia placa (a mi observacion) actuaba como disipador y no llegaba a ponerse liquido el estaño si se ponia blando.
> Una vez soldados los nuevos capacitores, probe la placa y el resultado fue muy gratificante, la motherboard anda mejor q antes jajajaja.
> Saludos. Diego.



No es por desalentarte pero no creo que te dure la placa por que los condensadores de las mainboard  deben ser de calidad


----------



## Uro (Ene 15, 2012)

PUes yo les comento que he reemplazado capacitores de mi motherboard y he solucionado problemas de memoria y de ranuras de expansión. También cambié capacitores en las placas del CRT. Me da la impresión de que es fácil.


----------

